# Borsti - Werner, das muss kesseln (1996) / (23 Gifs)



## Tobi.Borsti (15 Sep. 2013)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Borsti*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Ende gut, alles gut - Borsti hat überlebt! :thumbup:​


----------



## kienzer (15 Sep. 2013)

yeah BORSTI


----------

